# Emergency Time Off?



## lifeblows10 (Feb 24, 2021)

When I was checking to see if my closure pay was added on my check (which it wasn’t,) I couldn’t help but notice there was a section of my time off that has never ever accrued before that all of a sudden did. Emergency Time Off? WTF is that? Anyone have insight?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Feb 24, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> When I was checking to see if my closure pay was added on my check (which it wasn’t,) I couldn’t help but notice there was a section of my time off that has never ever accrued before that all of a sudden did. Emergency Time Off? WTF is that? Anyone have insight?


I believe there was another thread about this yesterday. I think it’s a covid thing.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2021)

Emergency Time Off
					

I was looking at my pay slip on line, and noticed a new box : EMERGENCY TIME OFF.  It is where they list accrued benefits like sick time, personal time, and vacation. Does anyone know what this is?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## arh0619 (Mar 3, 2021)

I was told its for Covid Vaccinations. not exactly sure how it works....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 3, 2021)

arh0619 said:


> I was told its for Covid Vaccinations. not exactly sure how it works....


You get 4 hours paid for a shot.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 3, 2021)

I asked and was told by hr it is for anything covid related.


----------

